# :: قاعات الترفيه :: > قاعات السيارات والمواصلات >  أوبل كورسا opc 2008 جديدة

## sameh atiya

يتبع

----------


## sameh atiya



----------


## خالد زيدان

مصرية مصرية مصرية 
 :: 
بس شديدة الأوبل

----------


## sameh atiya

> مصرية مصرية مصرية 
> 
> بس شديدة الأوبل


 :: 
 :: 
ومالك يا عم بتقولها كده 
إنت داخل تشجع فريق المصرية  :: 
شكراً على حضورك

----------


## احـمد محمود

رووووووووعه ياسامح
تسلم ايداك :y:  :y:

----------


## sameh atiya

> رووووووووعه ياسامح
> تسلم ايداك


العربية جميلة يا أحمد (طيب)
شكراً على حضورك :Bye:

----------


## GIGA

حلوه الاوبل
شكرا

----------


## sameh atiya

> حلوه الاوبل
> شكرا


عفواً :Smart: 
شكراً على حضورك

----------


## حمادو

*العربية دي يا ابنى يمكن أحسن عربية شفتها للاوبل
لانهم أخيراااااااااااا راعوا فيها كل شئ
قبل كده كانت عربياتهم من الفئة المتوسطة دايما فيها عيب قوى 
إما سعرها عالى, أو استهلاك بنزينها كبير, أو آدائها متواضع مقارنة بالماركات التانية, أو درجة الأمان فيها مش عالية.
إنما دى بصراحة يعني ولا كلمة زي ما بيقولوا.
كمان هى أول عربية فيها حمّالة عجل مدمجة فى العربية. ودي حاجة بيعتبرها المستهلك الأوروبى ميزة كبيرة.

بس برضه مافيش أحسن من الفرنساوى يا ابنى
تحس أنك فعلا مستمتع بالسواقة



*

----------


## sameh atiya

> *العربية دي يا ابنى يمكن أحسن عربية شفتها للاوبل
> لانهم أخيراااااااااااا راعوا فيها كل شئ
> قبل كده كانت عربياتهم من الفئة المتوسطة دايما فيها عيب قوى 
> إما سعرها عالى, أو استهلاك بنزينها كبير, أو آدائها متواضع مقارنة بالماركات التانية, أو درجة الأمان فيها مش عالية.
> إنما دى بصراحة يعني ولا كلمة زي ما بيقولوا.
> كمان هى أول عربية فيها حمّالة عجل مدمجة فى العربية. ودي حاجة بيعتبرها المستهلك الأوروبى ميزة كبيرة.
> *


*شكراً على المعلومات دي يا باشا
وقول الكلام ده لخالد علشان داخل يشجع فريق المصرية
وهو قصده إنها حلوة للمصريين*




> *
> 
> بس برضه مافيش أحسن من الفرنساوى يا ابنى
> تحس أنك فعلا مستمتع بالسواقة
> 
> 
> *



*
لا في 
الألماني*

----------


## القواس

عربية ظريفة رغم صغرها
شكرا سامح

----------

